# 2.5t turbo plan thread



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok here is a place we can all express our ideas and plans for our one off, homebrew builds. Feel free to list whatever parts thats itching you to include in your build. Also feel free to post up ideas of mechanical components such as fuel system set-ups, injectors, turbo sizes/brands/models, bt files, etc. Also any questions, insight, and anything that is pickin your brain about turbo charging this unique platform.:beer:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

PTE5557E-B billet ball bearing 82 AR 
Labonte Motorsports Water/meth kit 

Otherwise just a plain old c2 stage 2 kit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... i was half way creating one!!! so that HS tuning can have their space..! 

carry on guys.!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> PTE5557E-B billet ball bearing 82 AR
> Labonte Motorsports Water/meth kit
> 
> Otherwise just a plain old c2 stage 2 kit.


 BTW I've been dynoing with different AR setups.... 

Last two dyno's I did the motor/turbo was heat soaked and the weather was crap. I'll get back in there and dyno again when it cools off. Just to give you an idea I dropped 20hp from my last dyno just from heatsoak/weather conditions alone. And another 20 hp on back to back runs.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ill start. i plan on going all out with the dm motorsports rabbit as my point of reference. by waterfest next year i will have a bored out 2.5 with built motor, gt30r or gt35r, we'll see? also been thinking seriously about the awd haldex swap :laugh: but i will for sure get a full cage put in, water meth, the whole 9 yards :laugh: 

but for now i will only be doing a basic turbo build with: 
spa turbo manifold 
tial wastegate, and bov 
a pretty big turbo... not sure of the size but i got it for free, never used so i cant complain especially since the turbo will only be temporary (winter) 
four seasons/southbend stage 4 clutch& alloy flywheel 
eurojet vc and 42dd ultimate catch can 
stock fuel setup for now since im not gonna be doin pulls with 2-3 inches of snow on the ground 
pte or a kinetic fmic 
prob. unitronic BT file or whatever else is available is also an option. 
obviously boost gauge/ vacuum setup autometer and 42dd 
thats all i can think of right now for a kit to throw together for the time being


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol... i was half way creating one!!! so that HS tuning can have their space..!
> 
> carry on guys.!


 ya kinda the reason why. but there isnt an organized thread for this. so im looking at as a consolidating type deal. moving it all to one place so we dont have spread out spam if u get what im saying.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> PTE5557E-B billet ball bearing 82 AR
> Labonte Motorsports Water/meth kit
> 
> Otherwise just a plain old c2 stage 2 kit.


 hows the c2 log manifold holding up? id be careful and check it often. i heard that they're cracking under the weight of the base c2 turbo, i couldnt imagine what would happen with a big heavy turbo if that rumor is true!


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

my '07 rabbit is being turbocharged with a local tuner, Garrett T3-super 60, starting with 5-6 lbs boost, software from APTuning, 550 injectors. all custom piping. will be done Friday, I hope! we'll see how this turns out. my stage 1. thereafter, alcohol injection, 7.5lbs boost. then rods, pistons and head spacer to 10 lbs and beyond....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

just to let u know ull safely be able to run ur car 350whp no internal/engine work. what made u choose that turbo, what turbo manifold u gonna use?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Just in the mail: 


















More on it later, I'm off for food!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> hows the c2 log manifold holding up? id be careful and check it often. i heard that they're cracking under the weight of the base c2 turbo, i couldnt imagine what would happen with a big heavy turbo if that rumor is true!


 That's kind of old news. The welds cracked on the original manifold, I got 10k miles out of mine before it cracked. C2 sent me a revised manifold at no cost to me. I've got over 20k miles on the new one without any issues.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> That's kind of old news. The welds cracked on the original manifold, I got 10k miles out of mine before it cracked. C2 sent me a revised manifold at no cost to me. I've got over 20k miles on the new one without any issues.


 is it me, or did Zleep got one of the welded manis?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> is it me, or did Zleep got one of the welded manis?


 Looks like it. I'm still rocking a welded mani. I didn't know if they were shipping the kits with the forged manifold yet.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i do not know yet what turbo or mani to use for my set up... 

but i plan to use: 
-eurojet's front mount IC 
-Eurojet's turbo back 
-custom intake manifold 
-DIY intake or maybe eurojet's as well... 
-level ten torque converter 
-IPT transmission fluid cooler 
-upgraded valve body (dont know whom to go with) 
-some methanol 


and then on one year or 2 later on... 
-upgraded valves 
-forged 8.5:1 comp ratio pistons and rods 
-piggy back engine management and custom tune my car 

but thats only for the engine. 
i also have more plans in store...! (on my build thread)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Who makes that manifold? It looks scary...


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i do not know yet what turbo or mani to use for my set up...
> 
> but i plan to use:
> -eurojet's front mount IC
> ...


 Personally I'm going to avoid Eurojet from now on. Their customer service is less than to be desired to put it nicely. 

You have an automatic?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Who makes that manifold? It looks scary...


 The one Zleep posted is C2's


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm going to start buying the parts i need for my build. i still undecided with which parts im going to buy so i have a few questions for you guys. 

1) how much power can you make on stock fuel pump before it needs to be upgraded? and which kind are you guys going to use when you upgrade? 

2) what are most of you doing for tuning? i emailed unitronic last week but still never heard back from them and i kinda talked to jeff about it but not too much yet 

3) what FMIC will most of you be buying? i was thinking about going with Eurojet FSI one since they are going to be using it on there kit....if they don't drop that project too. Also, i remember people putting on the FMIC and they had to do an A/C delete and windsheild washer fuild delete. is there a way around this yet or no? 

4) still undecided on the turbo at this point. i'm thinking the gt3071r or gt3076 probably using the SPA manifold 


thanks to anyone who will answer these questions lol


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> i'm going to start buying the parts i need for my build. i still undecided with which parts im going to buy so i have a few questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) how much power can you make on stock fuel pump before it needs to be upgraded? and which kind are you guys going to use when you upgrade?
> 
> ...


 1) likely around 300whp. I was looking at a bosch 044 pump, but I might go with a walbro. 

2) C2 

3) C2 SMIC (although I have a treadstone TR6 that will fit, and I just didn't feel like cutting the bumper or swapping to a GTI/Jetta front to avoid cutting.) If you're not slamming the car to the deck on coils you should be able to finagle the piping to the FMIC without an A/C or resivor delete. 

4) I talked to [email protected] and he turned me onto the PTE5557 Billet ball bearing, according to him it is reliable and a bit less expensive compared to the Garrett Turbos


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

My thoughts on 3071 vs 3076: 

On the the 1.8T the 76 was simply a bigger wheel that never really got used. 

my Opinion is that the 2.5 can/will use the flow of the bigger wheel. 
making power at lower boost levels. 

I would consider any Gt30 to be a good 'street' turbo: quick spool, great for stock motor cars where the motor may/will blow up around the power level where the turbo is maxed out. 

I like the Precision billet stuff better: 5857 Billet over the GT30r. 
NO NEED for anti-surge compressor houisng on 2.5L motor with either turbo. (Just hurts spool) 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Personally I'm going to avoid Eurojet from now on. Their customer service is less than to be desired to put it nicely.
> 
> You have an automatic?


 yep. which means more work... power will still be available, but harder to reach/ hold. 

and about Eurojet, all i can say is that i know they have 100000 projects ongoing. and i know that this is the time of the year in which all companies start preparing for the next season...! 
so it pretty understandable that they are super busy...! yet, they still answer most of my mails.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> i'm going to start buying the parts i need for my build. i still undecided with which parts im going to buy so i have a few questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) how much power can you make on stock fuel pump before it needs to be upgraded? and which kind are you guys going to use when you upgrade?
> 
> ...


 for more info, read all 40 pages of the thread. 
it has GREAT detail and a LOT if info. 

to your answers: 
1) no need to upgrade as of now. it can do up to 350 (?) dont quote me on that thou... the answer is smewhere in andre's thread... 

2)unitronic has software DONE and tested. call em and go to extension 102. Lavi is the man. 
they have their own software for their 2.5T awd. And they halve the files ready for eurojet as well. 
its just a matter of fine tuning for the turbo set up. 

my plan is my custom turbo set up, with a custom software (undisclosed company), and at the time of ultimate power, i'll do piggy back ECU management for fine tuning (2-3 years from now.) 

3)i dunno about the deletes.... but i am planning on going on eurojet... they shouldnt be dropping that, since they are selling it for the 2.0T.. and in case that something happens from today to ayear, i'll go oem audi (s4?) 

4)i'm leaning to a small quick spooling turbo. too small will cause TOO MUCH torque at low ends, and it may cause troubles to the powertrain (undercoverdubber and ~king~ thread about 6 months ago) but too large= not fun for me. 

hope it helps.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

What I have: 

1 EJ tubular exhaust manifold 
1 EJ Intake manifold 
1 EJ 3" DP 
1 EJ Fuel rail 
1 EJ turbo intake piping 
1 EJ dump tube 
1 TIAL 44 WG 
1 VEI Systems Boost/AFR gauge 
1 ECS tuning center vent gauge mount 
1 Innovative Motorsports LC-1 Wideband controller 
1 42 Draft Designs inline vacuum manifold kit 

What I need: 

1 Turbocharger - hardware was fabricated using a GT3076, so this is the most probable turbo I'll use 
1 Diverter Valve - I thought MAF cars had to recirculate the air to work properly but I'm seeing people posting BOV's. If anyone can chime in it would help us all. 
1 AWIC - I want to do something very similar to HPA's FT425R turbo kits... 
5 Injectors - depending on tune but I'm thinking 550's 
1 Software tune - Unitronic or United Motorsports?????  
1 Exhaust - either EJ's 3" GLI catback or APR's 3" RSC GLI catback


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3991343-GO-BUNNY-GO!!!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my sh** mocked up on a 1.8t tubular manifold I have laying around


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> is it me, or did Zleep got one of the welded manis?





kiserhd said:


> Looks like it. I'm still rocking a welded mani. I didn't know if they were shipping the kits with the forged manifold yet.


 
I'm pretty sure all of they're manifolds are welded. I was never told anything about a forged one. I thought it was just a revised/coated manifold from the original. As for the setup, well here's the goal for now: 

- Custom 3in. exhaust 
- Water to Air IC (with battery relocation to make space) 
- NS triple gauge dash pod (boost, afr, oil press.) -already have 
- C2's stage 2 tune to start 
- Drive to c2/hit up some 1552 dudes for a custom tune after pistons/rods. 

Brakes, etc. are being sorted as I type. I'm only looking 310-320whp as an end goal, so I really don't need a whole lot more than what I have, I'm just doing the engine refresh/pistons/rods because mine already has 70k on it.... One of those "Well while I'm in here.." things. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i do not know yet what turbo or mani to use for my set up...
> 
> 
> 
> I PROMISE the SPA is the best one u can buy,unless you have a tubular made for u.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I'm pretty sure all of they're manifolds are welded. I was never told anything about a forged one. I thought it was just a revised/coated manifold from the original. As for the setup, well here's the goal for now:
> 
> - Custom 3in. exhaust
> - Water to Air IC (with battery relocation to make space)
> ...


 brakes discussion doesnt belong here!!! lol... 

anyways, i like the water to air idea..! and i already have the battery relocated...! hum... i'll write it down. 

what are you doing internal wise?? 
i mean, yep pistons and rods... but are you going to 8.5:1 or just getting 9.5:1 (stock compression) forged?? 
doing anything to the valves?? 





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> thygreyt said:
> 
> 
> > i do not know yet what turbo or mani to use for my set up...
> ...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw a mk4r with the 42dd Cnc'd maf housing welded to the intake attached to the turbo inlet. Hope that helps.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> I'm pretty sure all of they're manifolds are welded. I was never told anything about a forged one. I thought it was just a revised/coated manifold from the original.


 There was a forged one on display @ H2Oi


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

BTW I'm actually running my setup, which does not appear to be the case with the rest of the posts thus far. 

I've dyno'd throughout the changes, however, my latest dyno's were pretty bad. (heat soak, and weather) 

You can check out my stuff here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5053834-2.5T-(Turbo-testing-and-experimentation)


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

So partswise, no labour, how much are we looking at? 5-6000$? more? less?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, look at it here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4614910-How-to-Turbo-a-2.5-i5-jetta-rabbit-on-a-budget 

install is about 10 hrs, so you are looking at ~1000 

parts are anywhere from 3000 to 5k


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE this thread so far!!!! 

You guys are my turbo plotter buddies! 

Greyt- I know brakes don't belong there, if I don't keep telling myself to buy them, I'll forget, haha. As far as the comp. ratio, I'd like to lower it a bit, but with dished pistons or something of the like... I'm not really a fan of head spacers. I'm only looking for 310-320 (10/1 power/weight ratio), so I don't think I need to lower it. I still need to stop drinking and start researching the IC, I'll let you know what I find out! PM me and we can keep this going! 

Kevin- Thank you for mentioning the maf housing... I may need to look into that! 

Kiserhd- I didn't go to h20, so they are getting a call from me, I PROMISE you that! I'll let you guys know how that goes! 

I chose the percision turbo because It seemed like a really good size that will do exactly what I want to accomplish, reliably. :beer: 

I think a rare ass set of wheels may interfere with my setup, but only put the finished product back a little bit... My RS's will be sold SOON!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Zleep, which model precision turbo did you get?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*page 2 ownage*

edit: 

OWN YA!!! 




TeamZleep said:


> I absolutely LOVE this thread so far!!!!
> 
> You guys are my turbo plotter buddies!
> 
> ...


 
dude, why PMs? lets talk about it here..!! so all of the 2.5s can Benefit and contribute! 
on the intercooler, i know of: 
-eurojet 
-apr 
-audi s4 (?) 
All good, all perform. i just happen to like EJ better. 

on the brakes... lol, i was jst jking. to the very list, you should do bigger oem. 

i too love the thread. is the one space where we can all plan and freely talk about individual progress, findings and more. 

i jst recently bumped a couple threads, and posted links to different thread, each with TONS of info. 

one of this days, i am going to start an index thread. a place with links to a lot of different pages, threads and whattnot with info regarding turbos, software, the 2.5, previous builds, etc. 


keep it going guys!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll have to double check (it's in FL and I'm in CA doing training), but I'm pretty sure it's the same as the c2 turbo jeff talks about in another thread. It's gonna do what I want it to do, so there was no question in picking it up. It's a t3/t4oe turbo, .63ar/50 trim


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

just dont get drilled and slotted rotors... id only get slotted, because drilled rotors tear apart and eat up brake pads. ull be replacing them all the time! 

oh and anything can be talked about here except for WHEELS. lol


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL, true true... and I stay away from drilled, for the exact reason you speak!


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

see on the intake pipe the bung with the maf sensor in it.. thats what im talking about


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

what is the question...why its where it is?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Dantoweed60 said:


>


 Do i see a SAI hose connected right at the tbody?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> LOL, true true... and I stay away from drilled, for the exact reason you speak!


 i have drilled/slotted brakes. so far, so good (20k miles) 
no hairline cracks, no pads eating..!!  and i stop as soon as i step on the brakes. 

to the guys with pics: 

no intercooler?? is it s C2 set up or custom? 
why not relocate the battery to have a better fitment with the hoses.? 

it looks like the maf is located there to conserve its oem purpose...!


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

no, that is the turbo charge pipe to the TB with the crankcase ventline below, no intercooler and the pipes seem to fit just fine without relocating the battery. I'm going to do water injection before intercooling. 
not a c2 kit, manifold and turbo down pipe locally fabbed, software from APTuning for 550cc injectors 
work done by Rennen Performance, Auburn, Maine.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dantoweed60 said:


> no, that is the turbo charge pipe to the TB with the crankcase ventline below, no intercooler and the pipes seem to fit just fine without relocating the battery. I'm going to do water injection before intercooling.
> not a c2 kit, manifold and turbo down pipe locally fabbed, software from APTuning for 550cc injectors
> work done by Rennen Performance, Auburn, Maine.


 
i beg to differ. 

























it is a pain to do. 

this is a c2 turbo stage 1+ a LOT of custom work. he is currently pushing abot 350-400 whp... the pics are from a car from a friend of mine in Tampa. All the work was done by him and 1552 

anyways, what have you done to yours?


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

what do you differ with? i'm not following you...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. i could have sworn you wrote that the pipes didnt fit without relocating the battery... 

whatever.. in the end, we got some pics..!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> he is currently pushing abot 350-400 whp...


 
Not with that stock MAF he wont....  


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll ask him next time we talk. 

this is from our last conv: 



kyle said:


> Right now on low boost (6-7psi) and moderate tune, 270-280whp and roughly 300lb-ft of wtq. After the break in period is done and the car is fully-tuned and on full boost (17/18-20psi) the car should be putting down around 400whp and maybe 425lb-ft of wtq. Which equates to ~470 crank hp and ~500 crank torque.





> [...]I'll take it to Shawn next week so he can do my oil change, install my new gauge and pod and cut out the excess metal out of the cabin for added lightness
> 
> Then I still need to put another 250miles on the engine before final oil change, full boost and maximum ECU tune. I probably wont have that done before Fixxfest


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Dantoweed60 said:


> what is the question...why its where it is?


 Someone earlier had a question about what to do with the maf.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Dantoweed60 said:


>


 I like how this setup looks. I've got to hurry and get my meth kit installed and jump back on the dyno.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> Kiserhd- I didn't go to h20, so they are getting a call from me, I PROMISE you that! I'll let you guys know how that goes!


 There is nothing wrong with their revised welded manifold. I was just saying I saw their cast manifold on display @ h2o. I also mentioned that I didn't know if they were shipping the cast manifold with the kit or not.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

im not a fan of those log manifolds. i dont see a benefit in having the cylinders firing at each other. imo they are only good for a low cost build. if u wanna make real power u want a divided, equal length manifold. imo :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

reason being: 
What makes the equal length manifolds work so well is that they keep the pressure waves from each cylinder separate from each other. In a perfect world, you would want each cylinders pressure wave reaching the turbo at a different time. If you have an unequal manifold then the cylinders can both meet at the same time and cancel each other out. That's why divided, equal length manifolds work so well because they pair opposite cylinders so the pressure waves will never meet each other at the turbo. A properly tuned manifold will out spool and out perform a log or improperly tuned manifold every time. Both will work, one just works better. 

so i guess its safe to say log manifolds are just bad. They are only good for tight areas and low cost. Anything besides that, you should not use them. either way im still gonna use the SPA manifold, since it is tapered not a true log, where the first and last cylinders wont fire at each other. if i can make real power ill keep it, if not ill make a tubular equal length manifold.  *but with everything, it matters on what you are trying to do. The best way to measure how efficient your setup is (well, cheap way) to log the exhaust pressure.* :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Dude, I've made 400whp on my factory Datsun log style turbo manifold... I know an equal length one is more "efficient", but it's not that big of a deal. Look at Subarus... They're far from equal length, and I've seen 700awhp ones with a ported stock mani.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ok. so have i. just putting the info out there take from what u please. i believe i didnt mention power numbers tho??? they hold up im sure, well casted logs. i just cant fathom hanging a big turbo from a short runner log manifold that has been welded using china steel. but that seems to be everyone's choice for their build. idk just seems like a catastrophe waiting to happen after a while not 10-20k.. 

actually im gonna use a c2 manifold to see how it holds up with my turbo(the 35r), fully built&bored motor, 22+ psi, watermeth, if it holds up strong ill stop hating that *imo* horrible designed manifold. im not trying to offend anybody, i just cant figure out why c2 would"revise" a manifold that fails in the first place and then have a great idea to use individual mounting flanges? :screwy:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ok. so have i. just putting the info out there take from what u please. i believe i didnt mention power numbers tho??? they hold up im sure, well casted logs. i just cant fathom hanging a big turbo from a short runner log manifold that has been welded using china steel. but that seems to be everyone's choice for their build. idk just seems like a catastrophe waiting to happen after a while not 10-20k..
> 
> actually im gonna use a c2 manifold to see how it holds up with my turbo(the 35r), fully built&bored motor, 22+ psi, watermeth, if it holds up strong ill stop hating that *imo* horrible designed manifold. im not trying to offend anybody, i just cant figure out why c2 would"revise" a manifold that fails in the first place and then have a great idea to use individual mounting flanges? :screwy:


 Seems like you know it all dude :screwy: you just totally contradicted yourself there man. if its so horrible and made frome chinese steel why are you even bothering putting one on your car?:what:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

i say that because i keep getting pm's about the c2 mani being amazing and want me to sell them.im not contradicting myself at all,plus im not saying i know it all, just been around this stuff for a very long time. ive been building cars since i was 11 with my dad. i have the spa mani im just gonna buy the c2 to test it to see if im just being a skeptic douche.:thumbup: like i said im sorry for the way i feel, im not trying to put down anybody with this kit or manifold, just simply my opinion. i do apologize but i will be skeptic until the welded log manifold of any kind holds 600+ whp for at least 6 months. nobody has done it yet(vw)so i will try. plus like i said its personal prefference dude


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

well anywayz i got this in this morning to make my own intake manifold :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> well anywayz i got this in this morning to make my own intake manifold :thumbup:


 Gangster dude! I'm hitting up 1552 for mine, I hear they have a good one!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

they do! i had this one cnc'd for me and might have more of them made to sell. im gonna shape mine just like pringle can but with a taper.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

in the pics i posted, the rabbit has the 1552 intake mani.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

got my car back Friday afternoon, love the boost!! 8lbs, really added some juice, don't know hp or tq at this point and don't care. this build gave me what i was looking for, very quick response, the software has made the driving so much better! down the road, i'm sure i'll want more....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Dantoweed60 said:


> got my car back Friday afternoon, love the boost!! 8lbs, really added some juice, don't know hp or tq at this point and don't care. this build gave me what i was looking for, very quick response, the software has made the driving so much better! down the road, i'm sure i'll want more....


 nice post up some pics man


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> in the pics i posted, the rabbit has the 1552 intake mani.


 yep, they did a nice job on that :thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello fellow 5 bangers. I have an '08 rabbit and have had plans of building the motor and going turbo since i bought the car at the end of '07. started out wanting a c2 kit but have since been talking to Eurojet about getting one of their kits when they are released. here's what i plan on running: 

-Eurojet BT kit with Precision 5557 (possibly with Tial v-band turbine housing) 
-Eurojet S3 style front mount intercooler (WAY cheaper than APR's and NO cutting involved) 
-Eurojet v-band turbo-back exhaust 
-Tial 44mm wastegate with open dump 
-Forged JE 8.5:1 pistons and forged IE h-beam rods 
-Ferrea stage 1 valve kit 
-Eurojet valve cover and catch can 
-Bosch 044 fuel pump 
-BSH engine, transmission, and dogbone mounts 
-SPEC stage 3 clutch and lightweight flywheel 
-Quaife or Peloquin LSD 
-Possible 6 spd AWD swap (unlikely, but if i find one im jumping on it)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

that'll be a solid build:thumbup: induktion motorsport has a v-band tubular manifold i was thinking about getting last year. i believe it was $1200?? im gonna run the spa till it fails, then maybe ill get the eurojet mani if it comes out..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Not with that stock MAF he wont....
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


 from my firned 


kyle said:


> I'm not using the stock MAF. I'm using C2's Pro.MAF which is made for the VR6 turbo kits they sell. It's 3.5" as opposed to 3" which is stock so we had to fabricate a 3.5-to-3" intake tube. We also had to use a larger 3.5" outlet air filter because the one supplied by C2 is only 3". I'm using one made by Pro-M Racing and this filter is actually off a supercharger kit for the 4.6L V8 Ford Mustang lol


 and 


kyle said:


> Also note however that using the Pro.MAF requires the ECU to be retuned because it is not designed to work with the 2.5's ECU. You will need custom software otherwise they wont communicate


 so, i just thought of putting the info out there for the others 05.5-08 2.5ers


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Hello fellow 5 bangers. I have an '08 rabbit and have had plans of building the motor and going turbo since i bought the car at the end of '07. started out wanting a c2 kit but have since been talking to Eurojet about getting one of their kits when they are released. here's what i plan on running:
> 
> -Eurojet BT kit with Precision 5557 (possibly with Tial v-band turbine housing)
> -Eurojet S3 style front mount intercooler (WAY cheaper than APR's and NO cutting involved)
> ...


 why are you doing a fuel pump? 
how much power are you looking to put? 
at the same times, why do a ferrea valve train? i have seen 350whp on stock valves.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

there's a 3" "Pro.MAF" available... 

I'm pretty sure Pro-M racing manufactures the Pro.MAF used on C2's kit. 

Here's the 3" version >>> http://www.promracing.com/mass-air-meters-c-2/3-pro-tube-p-9


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

just to spice things up a bit!  

 

 

 

 

 

pics by Joel @ EJ


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is that YOUR set up or EJs?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

that is MY setup which EJ made!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when are you installing? 
i know that you've been collecting parts for a while now..


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

no set time for installation yet, I undertook another project which I'm finishing... as soon as I'm over with the current project the turbo will get 100% attention!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good. I would weld a little brace with a nut and bolt somewhere between the dump tube and the downpipe. Long dump tubes tend to vibrate and eventually crack if the only connection point is at the gate. It's not a quality issue just a common problem with long dump tubes. :thumbup:


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I know you cant see it but the dump tube has a bracket to connect to the down pipe


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Gunbunny08 said:


> -Eurojet BT kit with Precision 5557 (possibly with Tial v-band turbine housing)
> -Eurojet S3 style front mount intercooler (WAY cheaper than APR's and NO cutting involved)
> -Eurojet v-band turbo-back exhaust
> -Tial 44mm wastegate with open dump
> ...


You should check out Integrated Engineering for thier 044 kit with surge take. Also just FYI you'll need to fabricate a return system



thygreyt said:


> why are you doing a fuel pump?
> how much power are you looking to put?
> at the same times, why do a ferrea valve train? i have seen 350whp on stock valves.


With that sheet I would expect 350-400, the ferrea valve train will allow them to wind it out to 8000 or so RPMS. Fuel pump is pretty much required with 550cc or bigger injectors.


----------



## JGK95 (Nov 26, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> Just in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of this manifold, that when the pulse blasts out of the head into a equidistant manifold, it hesitates before it's directed by the outer tubes pushing it towards the merge collector. If C2 were to redesign this with the inner pipes slightly angled 15 degrees inwards this exhaust manifold would see a significant improvement in both airflow and velocity. Additionally, enlarging the merge collector would do wonders to reduce backpressure.

Cheers,

Jay K.

ps. Great thread by the way.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

in for more good info and more bad info and more info thought up without doing real life work while just reading anything on vortex.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> that'll be a solid build:thumbup: induktion motorsport has a v-band tubular manifold i was thinking about getting last year. i believe it was $1200?? im gonna run the spa till it fails, then maybe ill get the eurojet mani if it comes out..


So now the spa's gunna fail? what makes you think that a cast manifold is going to fail? First the C2 one is crap according to you, now the SPA one is too? Do some research and reading before you start bashing manufacturers. Cast manifolds have been around forever, if anything they have LESS problems than tubular manifolds. Ive seen tubulars crack, warp, and all sorts of other stuff. Cast may be cheaper, but guys have been making 500+hp on cast manifolds for some time now. think about it


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

-C2's new manifold is good and no failures that i've heard of yet.
-C2 is also making a case one that looks very nice.
-tubular's look nice, flow differnt and crack, and warp very easy and life is shorter on most
-spa's cast looks ok, never used on for a 2.5 personally so i can offer anymore then that.
-MOST VR6 manifolds are cast and there are 1000's of them around with zero 1ssues, as well as ABA 2.0L. we have installed a ton of both and NO problems with any case manifolds that are newer. only ones we saw issues for a older callaway 1.8L rabbit/mk1 setups. but that was used before most of the mk5 forum was born. the atp setups and kinetics ones work great for years.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> in for more good info and more bad info and more info thought up without doing real life work while just reading anything on vortex.


:what:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

i think we may have another NightShift character in DISGUISE! :screwy::laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

c2 makes sh**. words of jeff himself! my cousin brian has a gtr dynoed 680 awhp and has cast manifolds. i also had a dsm that ran 9's with a cast manifold, what i said about the spa failing was a joke. that thing is so heavy and beefy itll have no problem holding 1000+hp since it has a high nickel content(for u retards that means it will resist high temps on its own):thumbup: 
heres the gtr dyno vid for sh**s and giggles! :laugh:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> c2 makes sh**. words of jeff himself! my cousin brian has a gtr dynoed 680 awhp and has cast manifolds. *i also had a dsm that ran 9's with a cast manifold,* what i said about the spa failing was a joke. that thing is so heavy and beefy itll have no problem holding 1000+hp since it has a high nickel content(for u retards that means it will resist high temps on its own):thumbup:
> heres the gtr dyno vid for sh**s and giggles! :laugh:


Video and time slip or it didnt happen. 

I probably wouldnt run your mouth about stuff like that. "c2 makes sh**, words of jeff himself!" your gunna piss off the wrong person dude.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

JGK95 said:


> Not a fan of this manifold, that when the pulse blasts out of the head into a equidistant manifold, it hesitates before it's directed by the outer tubes pushing it towards the merge collector. If C2 were to redesign this with the inner pipes slightly angled 15 degrees inwards this exhaust manifold would see a significant improvement in both airflow and velocity. Additionally, enlarging the merge collector would do wonders to reduce backpressure.


and not to mention the design took ZERO thought process, but hey hey what do u expect out of a cheap product.:thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Even *if* jeff said that, you shouldnt be going around FLAUNTING IT for him.

You apparently think you know everything there is to know about turbocharging a car. Like i said, why dont you actually do some research and talk to some people who ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT THERE DOING. Your making yourself look like an idiot. Im not saying i know everything about turbo'd stuff either, but i talk to people and research before i open my mouth in retaliation. 

Think before you speak, didn't your parents teach you that?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

anywayz have any of u guys heard of or messed around with eurodyne? im messin around with it later today maybe...lookin to get some feedback. i have the 044 pump on the way along with a 10 gallon fuel cell, all the lines and everything needed to fuel this beast! the only hard/time consuming part will be the fuel return fab. ive decided to wait till spring as my other projects/builds+ plus owning a business is taking away from this build. i will post up pics as parts roll in tho.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

< _shakes head_ >


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I mean am i wrong people? someone please chime in here and say if im wrong, cuz ill eat my words. i think NLS gets what im saying.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Even *if* jeff said that, you shouldnt be going around FLAUNTING IT for him.
> 
> You apparently think you know everything there is to know about turbocharging a car. Like i said, why dont you actually do some research and talk to some people who ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT THERE DOING. Your making yourself look like an idiot. Im not saying i know everything about turbo'd stuff either, but i talk to people and research before i open my mouth in retaliation.
> 
> Think before you speak, didn't your parents teach you that?


all this coming from a person who has had a turbo build thread for over a year....... and no results....opcorn:

talk to who u? not many have turbo'd this motor, get my info from where? c2 dealers, or this joker from nls who pipes in with emoticons and talks about mis info but never has anything to say... ill take what jeff has to say, besides he created that company! ive built gassers,drag cars, dsm's ricers, and im workin on a chopper right now, so i know my way around that thing that rums and makes noise, u know the thing that moves the car...


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im not bashing Jeff at all. Jeff is a great guy with what seems to be a bottomless pit of information wealth. Hes going to be flashing my car for boost, and ive talked with him several times about my build. Im actually taking a trip to CT to see him with my buddy kevin and his turbo MK4 R32 in november to check some stuff out. and so what if my build been over a year. LIKE STATED i bought a new snowmobile and had to wait. Better off anyway because theres STILL NO SOFTWARE! Your grasping at straws, trying to pick a fight and making yourself look foolish at the same time. No need to be a Douche Bag.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> all this coming from a person who has had a turbo build thread for over a year....... and no results....opcorn:
> 
> talk to who u? not many have turbo'd this motor, get my info from where? c2 dealers, or this joker from nls who pipes in with emoticons and talks about mis info but never has anything to say... ill take what jeff has to say, besides he created that company! ive built gassers,drag cars, dsm's ricers, and im workin on a chopper right now, so i know my way around that thing that rums and makes noise, u know the thing that moves the car...


And NLS is a C2 dealer :sly: at least the last time i checked they were:sly:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ok this bullsh** is done! no more pissing contest. if u dont have any questions on part fitment, ideas for your build, IF ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS START SH** OVER A COMMENT OF A PART THEN LEAVE! sorry for my comments and the rambling of NOTHING.. will keep negative comments to myself so lets clean up this thread plese.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Im not bashing Jeff at all. Jeff is a great guy with what seems to be a bottomless pit of information wealth. Hes going to be flashing my car for boost, and ive talked with him several times about my build. Im actually taking a trip to CT to see him with my buddy kevin and his turbo MK4 R32 in november to check some stuff out. and so what if my build been over a year. LIKE STATED i bought a new snowmobile and had to wait. Better off anyway because theres STILL NO SOFTWARE! Your grasping at straws, trying to pick a fight and making yourself look foolish at the same time. No need to be a Douche Bag.


i agree. i know nls is a dealer, that c2 manifold just gets me pissed off. we do need to clean this up tho.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

wow, thanks for that. 
yes i'm a C2 dealer
yes i think they have good products
yes they had manifold issues at 1st but paid for and fixed them
yes jeff atwood is one of the best tuners
yes i've personally dealt with both chris and jeff
yes i've built a few 2.5L na and turbo and R32's mk4 and 5 and swaps and and and and...so we do know a bit.i talk fro experiance not but what others write. i stated fact on manifolds and the fact thats thier is a lot of info thats incorrect. never pointed fingers. facts are, some do it, some read it and say they know. no idea if you know what your doing or not,never said either way. but a return feul system isn't nessecary the stock pump is fine too and if you need more add a inline fuel pump kit and a single 044 pump won't be enough...yes i have done that many times, not just read it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

guys, come on.. lets be adults.

we dont have all to agree on personal opinions.

lets try to keep fights on PM and not get sideways on such an important and thread.
we need good solid info, and we will based ourselves on true-proven info(facts) when possible.

i dont like C2, but thats my opinion.
but results are different, i cant argue with those.
C2's first mani did happen to crack up. they revised it, and i have yet to see or read a faulty one.
most of the turbo 2.5s, about 30 of them are using C2s kit.
there are some MORE powerful, but they were custom made.

i have seen/read of C2 kits blowing motors, but so have custom made, so no point there.

and dude, yes we need mods to clean the thread up. but it would have been better no to mess it up in the first place.

lets try to NOT have any name calling.

"internet arguing is like the special olimpics, always retarded" (as a joke.)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

having a business adress is amazing. u can hide parts from your wife:laugh:

just got these today:
eurojet vc 
tial 44mm wastegate
gt3076r, the one in earlier post is a gt35r
oil fittings/hoses
also ordered:
textured mirror caps
textured door handles
roll cage
trex nitrous/turbo blanket/cyro2 from dei
tires for my krinkle black sawblades!
42dd ultimate catch can
oem r32 bb kit
kw clubsport coilovers
pics of what i got 2day


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Why does every turbo thread turn into... A steaming pile of crap? I'll be home doing my install in what... 4 more weeks? I'll let you guys know how it works out, I'm about 100000000000% sure it'll do exactly what I want it to do, even with my add-ons. Don't hate until you experience it for yourself, or have been around it personally. 

I'm pretty done much with the turbo debate/talks until mine is done. It always ends up a "Well, _Jeff said this_", "_This guy said that_", and "_these few dudes in a corner said this company sucks, so it must be true!...It's on the interwebz!_. It's getting old, like the hellaflush trendy crowd who doesn't realize that dubbers have been living that "Hellaflush/low lifestyle, yo" well before someone decided to blog about it, and make it the hipster thing to do. 

/myrant. I'll just hit you guys up with a well documented build thread when I'm done with it, then I can toss my opinion around freely, because I'll have bought it, built it, and driven it on a daily basis. :thumbup:

Kevin, sweet parts stash!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> I'll just hit you guys up with a well documented build thread when I'm done with it, then I can toss my opinion around freely, because I'll have bought it, built it, and driven it on a daily basis. :thumbup:


thats the way it should be! good luck with the build and please report back:beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> thats the way it should be! good luck with the build and please report back:beer:


Of course! Then with proper feedback, hopefully some people can chill on making claims to something they have no idea about. I'm surprised that there's no input from already boosted guys... I guess it's because they're too busy driving them!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Drama aside- the fuel cell is a really bad idea. To properly install it is a lot of hours of sheetmetal fab work, and it will never work as well or have the capacity / cargo space compromise of the stock tank. 

Just drill a hole near the gas tank lid on the stock plastic tank and put a -6 bulkhead fitting through with a couple of bonded O ring washers and some grey RTV. I've done it before, even below fuel level, and it works just fine. It'll take you half an hour instead of a week, hold more fuel, pick up better, you won't have to fill your car through the trunk, look better, etc. 

The sumped fuel tanks etc pick up so terribly at low level that you won't be able to use more then 5-6 gallons of that capacity before the engine dies on hard braking / turning. They are for mullet-tastic drag racing. Unless you went and bought an ATL cell with a proper pickup etc for road racing- but those are 3x the price. 

BTDT 

Chris is a great tuner and his 1.8t stuff kicks ass, but he's not doing much with the 2.5L yet- stick with who has already put in the work to figure it out. You don't want an off the cuff guess at a "custom" tune.

:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

once everything comes in then its just up to finding time to install. untill my bike and rat rod are done i cant just start tearing into the car since i drive it everyday, plus i work 24/7 365!lol good luck with ur build hope everything goes smooth. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Drama aside- the fuel cell is a really bad idea. To properly install it is a lot of hours of sheetmetal fab work, and it will never work as well or have the capacity / cargo space compromise of the stock tank.
> 
> Just drill a hole near the gas tank lid on the stock plastic tank and put a -6 bulkhead fitting through with a couple of bonded O ring washers and some grey RTV. I've done it before, even below fuel level, and it works just fine. It'll take you half an hour instead of a week, hold more fuel, pick up better, you won't have to fill your car through the trunk, look better, etc.
> 
> ...


true it will be easier to do that, but i will consider that route.:thumbup: the eurodyne isnt for my car its for a buddies 2.7tt audi


----------



## JGK95 (Nov 26, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yes i'm a C2 dealer
> yes i think they have good products
> yes they had manifold issues at 1st but paid for and fixed them


That said, 

Would you please post a pic of the newer and better hot-side manifold?


Thanks,

Jay K.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 cast manifold. think this is the 1st picture from a bitback. i believe it has relief cuts in it now but i am not 100% sure on that....


----------



## JGK95 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for posting the new pic. Any chance at C2 reworking the manifold to improve velocity or is it more of a spatial issue?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm not sure as of now. if i hear more i'll post.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

you're right about being out enjoying the build! mine was done on Friday, drove it all weekend! all I can say is I love it! did what I wanted, didn't listen to any ones opinion about this or that. took me 2 years to save enough for the parts and install. all i did was pick a turbo and everything else was done by the shop. did purchase the united/apt software. any way, lots of fun! of course, i don't have anything to compare mine to, but it doesn't matter, i'm satisfied.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2 cast manifold. think this is the 1st picture from a bitback. i believe it has relief cuts in it now but i am not 100% sure on that....


I'm 99% sure the one they had on display had relief cuts.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok,

Hopefully you guys and gals can offer some insight. I'm hooking up a wideband (LC-1) and a water/meth kit. I've got the plumbing for the pump and tank done but I'm working on wiring right now. Does anyone have any suggestions for 

meth kit
a) power source 
b) routing wiring to rear cargo area

wideband
a) power source
b) routing wiring 
c) controller mounting location

I've been banging my head against the wall trying to figure out the easiest way to do this without drilling a bunch of holes in the chassis. I've got a New South dash pod thing that replaces the upper dash vent that no one ever uses, so a lot of the wiring will end up there.

What I have considered so far, since I'm wary of tapping into factory wiring for a 12v on ignition source, is using a switched source. In this case I picked up two switches that are lit when on. That way I can arm the meth kit and all of my other gauges/wideband without having to worry about the load on a 12v ignition source. I have not 100% settled on this, just an idea and I have the parts handy if I go that route.

Any advice is appreciated.

Also to catch up with the rest of the shenanigans I'm so going to run a prototype ABS plastic exhaust manifold with eleventybillion CFM flow rate and a custom tune from Eibach.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i believe that fuse #42 is an empty 12v source.

i just plugged an amp, and a cable through it for my innovate motorsports wideband. I set it up with eurojets A/C vent gauge pod.

i'll put my boost gauge on the steering wheel thing.... you know, between the SW and the speed/rpm gauges


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i believe that fuse #42 is an empty 12v source.
> 
> i just plugged an amp, and a cable through it for my innovate motorsports wideband. I set it up with eurojets A/C vent gauge pod.
> 
> i'll put my boost gauge on the steering wheel thing.... you know, between the SW and the speed/rpm gauges


When I checked the fuse panel inside that fuse was not hot. I'd have to put contacts inside the panel for it. 

I was thinking about tapping the distribution block at the bottom of the fuse panel under the hood and putting an inline fuse then route that into the cabin. However, I have not found a removeable grommet that I could access the interior from. And again I'm wary of drilling holes. 

I'll double check that fuse panel inside the car again tomorrow. My multimeter was acting up so I could be wrong. Thanks for the help.

If anyone else has any suggestions it would be appreciated.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you should not drill the firewall.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> you should not drill the firewall.


I know, that's why I'm looking for a grommet to pull to run the wires through. I'm pretty sure there is one behind the fusebox under the hood. I just have to pull a bunch of crap out to get to it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if your car is an auto, like mine!, there is one hole where the clutch pedal would have been. that the spot i have used to put all my wires.
if not, you can always uyse the oem one... you know, the one that the CECM uses.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> if your car is an auto, like mine!, there is one hole where the clutch pedal would have been. that the spot i have used to put all my wires.
> if not, you can always uyse the oem one... you know, the one that the CECM uses.


manual actually. But I'll look around there too see if I can find anything. From what I dug around so far the only thing I found was in the lower dash area and I havent figured out exactly where the lines lead because it appears to be behind the brake booster.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Take the battery tray out, there is a hole right above the pedals.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

that 3 point thing, is where the pedal would have gone.









and thats another view, dont mind the CECM all un-wired.


----------

